# MiloX's 2012 Ford Raptor



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

It begins...


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

IN!!


....he's back!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Dude where's the pics !


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Heh. They're coming. It's a bit slow going with 3 kids now. 

But the seal has been cracked. 

Thought y'all would want to know.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

whoa! thought you'd never be back! sub'd. and welcome!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

care to give an equipment list?


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Grabs popcorn


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

@bikin. It's been a busy few years. Two moves, two more kids, and a new career tends to put "me-time" on the back-burner. 

But now the youngest is two and things have settled down a bit. Time to get some decent music in the new rig.

SkizeR- the gear sitch is in flux right now. One of my two DC1000.4's is in California right now being evaluated. Ch1 is kaput and the amp is running super hot. Kinda waiting to see what the damage is. Part of me wants to get it repaired... Sell the pair and move over to the new z series. Either way... Power will still be Zapco. 

Front stage is also in flux. Staying with dynaudio, but evaluating MR situation. The sails in this truck are massive. I could easily do Esotar 430's in them. However... I still love the sound of the much more affordable 142's. Also... Whatever took out ch1 on that amp... Also took out the 102 attached to it. 

So... Yeah. I guess we'll all find out together! 

Subs- Audiomobile Elite 2208's. 4 of em. Just because. 

Thanks for the warm welcome back all. 

Will be posting up picks of sub box build shortly. Not incredibly exciting or creative. It's a box. It goes under the rear bench. But it is incredibly over-engineered and built like a tank. So, there's that.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

BlueAc said:


> Grabs popcorn


Me too


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds like good gear can't wait


----------



## mnjordan (May 23, 2013)

OOoooooh, Raptor. Righteous truck!

I'm glad to see a few more truck installs around the site.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

NICE! Your build log of your old G was burned in my mind and it'll be good to see your level of detail applied to this raptor as well!


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

WOW amazing truck.Awaiting progress


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Long time no see!! I wait with bated breath and wild anticiaption!! If the install is anything like the G it will be impressive.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments on the G, everyone. 

I don't know if this build will live up to that one, but I am excited to get this show on the road. 

That G35 build was very special to me. I started it with my Dad... and finished it without him. Very sentimental. Also made me very determined to do it, and to do it in a way that would make him proud of my work. 

Like the G. The Raptor build will be a driveway DIY build. I know it won't even come close to the work that the pros do... but I'm ok with that. 

Working on composing the sub-box build post now. Should be up shortly.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

OK… like I promised. Sub-box build is on tap first. Also… full res images can be found on my crappy blogger account. Dad on the Run
Couple of things I have discovered since the G35 build that has made my life so much easier. 

Jasper Perfect Circle Jig:









Bessy 90 Degree Corner Clamps:









I have absolutely no idea why it has taken me this long to spend the 50 bucks on these things. Dumb. Dumb. Dumb. 

So… here’s the plan. The box is going to go under the rear bench. Very similar in design to this box from SuperCrewSound.com: Ford F-150 Supercrew Cab 09-13 Dual Subwoofer Box

Now that I look back on it… I question my decision to build this myself. I mean… sure. My box is custom build. It’s over-built. I have the satisfaction of doing it myself, but… the SCS.com box is only $150. Cost/Benefit analysis is a negative on this, I think. 

OK… so here’s the initial design. Made a template of the space, and started filling it in. And I quickly realized that I wouldn’t have enough volume. So, I scrapped this and started over. 










After working up another template and design, I felt comfortable breaking out the saws and the MDF. 

Here’s the aftermath:









Moved on to dry fitting and test fitting (the one by shims are classy, eh?):

















































I was pretty satisfied with how things were shaping up at this point. So I decided to break out the glue and resin and get her put together. 

Resin applied to all interior and exterior joints: 









Close up view. Notice the fitment isn’t perfect. Not worried about it. The sander helped clean things up after I took this picture, and this box will be carpeted. Won’t telegraph through. 









Next up was body filler. I wanted the top of the box to have a smooth transition between the two panels on the top. So… I wrapped some scrap in wax paper and attached it to the ends of the box to act as a dam. In this pic you can see one of the “dams” attached on the left side of the box. You can also see my “Official Lagunitas IPA” transition template on the work-mate:









Mixing up the Rage:









Applying the Rage:









And after some sanding we have a smooooooooooth transition… well… smooth enough for carpet:









Jack and “Dusty” approve:









This *thing* doesn’t. Therefore, it must die:









And finally I fabbed up the end trim panels, used a .5 roundover and did a final test fit. 









At this point, we are ready for upholstery… Which is going to wait until we get a lot closer to final installation. I don’t want to worry about the carpet getting all dusty while I work on the rest of the build. 

All in all I am pretty pleased with this. Could have done a better job on a couple of items, but the thing is braced to the max and built like a tank.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Weird. Pics aren't showing up on Tapatalk. 

Lemme see if i can troubleshoot.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Havent seen this name in years lol welcome back


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

[snip]OK... think I have the Tapatalk thing figured out...mostly[/snip]

Thanks for the welcome back SouthSyde!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Good to see you back milo!!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome back!! Love your G build, still one of my fav!


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

was wondering what happened to you. lookin forward to this one.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Brian, will you be returning to the lanes as well? New build is looking good so far.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Lee! High praise coming from you. 

We'll see about the competition thing. I have just started to get Ann warmed up to the idea of a new build. 

Still have a loooooong way to go!


----------



## FineLinePimpin (Apr 28, 2007)

You should start selling that box!

Sent with Tapatalk2 while watching chicks get naked.


----------



## Voorttimies (Mar 19, 2011)

Sub'd.


----------



## sleepybrown (Jun 23, 2007)

The man that started me down Car Audio Rabbit Hole!!! Welcome Back!! I am tuned into this build.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Julian!!! Wassup!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

In due to the high praise on your previous build... and the over-engineering of the sub box...


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Jeez. Now I am very worried this build won't live up to the expectations!


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol! Better put on thr bigboy pants on and make some magic!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Well... Not really sure if it's magic.. but I am making a lot of dust!!!


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

MiloX said:


> Well... Not really sure if it's magic.. but I am making a lot of dust!!!



Magic dust!

I like those nut inserts! Whats the product name the go buy? Much mo betta than hurricane nuts

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Schizm- the nut inserts are called "nutserts". I get mine from McFeeley's... Which is where I source about 95% of my hardware.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Ha! nice to see you are still alive!


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

MiloX said:


> Schizm- the nut inserts are called "nutserts". I get mine from McFeeley's... Which is where I source about 95% of my hardware.


See. I was thinking they had to have a different name since the ones I've seen were for inserting into metal lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Maybe Milo is Heisenberg.....


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Hey chad. Still alive and well. Now with more kids and less time, but this build must happen. Can't stand the trips to Nashville with the audio in this rig. Which otherwise is an outstanding truck.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

MiloX said:


> Schizm- the nut inserts are called "nutserts". I get mine from McFeeley's... Which is where I source about 95% of my hardware.


Actually, Nutserts _are_ for metal. These are called threaded inserts everywhere I've seen them. I've gotten them at Home Depot, Lowes, and Harbor Freight.

They also work really well with King Starboard. 

You can use a flat blade screwdriver to set them in, but I usually thread in a bolt with a nut on it, then spin the nut down to essentially lock the two pieces together and insert them that way...then you don't have to worry about messing up the threads with the screwdriver if you slip.

They're kinda soft like that.

Jay


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

162 Test fit successful... The MB output is just silly compared to the stock "upgraded" Sony speakers. In an untreated door no less. 

Very happy about how high up in the door the speakers are in this vehicle.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

What happened to the pics of the G build threads?

Jay


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> Actually, Nutserts _are_ for metal. These are called threaded inserts everywhere I've seen them. I've gotten them at Home Depot, Lowes, and Harbor Freight.
> 
> They also work really well with King Starboard.
> 
> ...


Yeah and power tools make things easier! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Looking good, I like sing those inserts you showed, using them on my door pods


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

In because of the fanfare 

(Plus I like what I've seen so far...)


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I thought you fell off of the face of the earth.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

JayinMi- G Build pics are on my HDD. I should just put them up on my blogger account. 

Jay! What's up brother? Still hated, I see.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice build!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Just wanted to give y'all an update. Spent some time this week in St. Louis with my brother "The Other Hated Guy". My mind just got blown to smithereens. 

I think I have figured out the rest of the front stage. More to come.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Also... found some neat new parts on Amazon too!

If you followed my previous build you know I love terminal blocks/barrier strips. 

Just found these.... Rulebook approved! Not that I *plan* on getting back in the lanes.. but if I do...


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's a recent Raptor install my friend Russ at Octave did not too long ago, might want to check it out http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...or-dynaudio-take-2-esotar-*pic-overload*.html


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I tried to look at that thread about two weeks ago and couldn't get the pics to load. 

Thanks so much for linking.... The craftsmanship and components are amazing. I bet that truck sounds ridiculous!!!

Just drooling over the Esotar gear. 

I've resigned myself to the fact that I'll never achieve that level of artistry in my own builds but it sure is inspiriational.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

nepl29 said:


> Here's a recent Raptor install my friend Russ at Octave did not too long ago, might want to check it out http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...or-dynaudio-take-2-esotar-*pic-overload*.html


Awesome build! I really like the pillars!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

strip terminal.... so Milox


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

What's Randall K up to?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Quick Thursday update for everyone. The rest of the front stage is here! Made a short little video...






Let me know if you like the videos and I will keep doing them throughout the build. 

Big weekend ahead. Will be trucking down to ATL to see Jeff Smith to pick up the rest of the gear to finish the sub box build.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

sydmonster said:


> strip terminal.... so Milox


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sub'd love the sub box


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Win. Wait till it gets finished. It's going to look great. Hope it sounds good!


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

I was just curious to why you put mid bass in the doors and not farther away so that your leg vibration does not localise the doors? 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sub'd.....Cant wait to see the direction you take on this project...I'm in the process of finally doing the install in my 2010 super crew F150...these trucks have a lot of area to damp


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Woah!!! That's a lot of mat!!


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

MiloX said:


> Woah!!! That's a lot of mat!!


Yeah! looked like a spaceship before i put the CCF down! I know i dindt need to use as much..but I'll tell you...i run 35 inch Toyo M/T and the cab is actually quiet! it has the 3 layers...Mat...CCF and MLV 

Originally i was going to install all the amps in the bed of the truck in an enclosure against the front wallof the bed...but then realized it took away too much space in the bed....so believe it or not....i was able to get all 3 JL slash amps out of view....2 under the seats ( 300/2 and a 300/4) and a 1000/1 behind the seat with all the power distribution onthe wall too....Im at the stage of mounting the 2 nd battery in a drop down battery box on the rear frame


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

dude i am so in to this install !!! your shop looks kickass to !! can you post couple pics of it i am in middle build on my car and my garage.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Alright Optima... I have a shop tour vid coming up.


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

I like those little sub style mids. Was thinking it looked a little like a scan underhung at first but then as you showed it further its very different. Interesting design, DVC. 

I am going to follow and show this build to a friend of mine with a Raptor after you are done to show him what can be done to these trucks. He thinks his stock Sony system is the greatest. Lol. It's ok but still an OEM stereo. 

Great intro tune to the vid also, good ol Propaghandi. I love that era of old school punk.


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

I like those little sub style mids. Was thinking it looked a little like a scan underhung at first but then as you showed it further its very different. Interesting design, DVC. 

I am going to follow and show this build to a friend of mine with a Raptor after you are done to show him what can be done to these trucks. He thinks his stock Sony system is the greatest. Lol. It's ok but still an OEM stereo. 

Great intro tune to the vid also, good ol Propaghandi. I love that era of old school punk.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Woohoo! Propaghandi fans unite! That riff is just amazing.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Ok... Here's the shop tour with a little Less Than Jake soundtrack in the background. 






And before anyone gets all upset... The shop system is a HiVi/Swans M10... Not A10. 

Such a great sounding little system for super super cheap. Here's the link. $129 bucks. That's just stupid cheap. 

Swan M10 active desktop loudspeaker system, white

Anyways.... If you like the vids... LMK... And I'll keep doing them. I may even break out the nice camera.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Alright... Why didn't the video embed? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Reyne (May 18, 2010)

The videos are a very cool addition to an already interesting build


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks man for little garage inspiration ! Awesome !


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

hey... where's all our drinks??? 


Full range driver coolness!! This is shaping up nicely indeed... just wish they had a round baffle.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Syd... You as we'll as the rest of the fora have an open invitation to come to the X house and enjoy the beverages. I will put your asses to work though.

Something tells me the only people that will take me up on this offer are my fellow Chattanoogans Thumper and Aaron Thomas.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

MiloX said:


> Syd... You as we'll as the rest of the fora have an open invitation to come to the X house and enjoy the beverages. I will put your asses to work though.
> 
> Something tells me the only people that will take me up on this offer are my fellow Chattanoogans Thumper and Aaron Thomas.


yeah... would have to agree there. The whole 9300 mile trip for me would be kinda difficult.. sorta


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

MiloX said:


> Syd... You as we'll as the rest of the fora have an open invitation to come to the X house and enjoy the beverages. I will put your asses to work though.
> 
> Something tells me the only people that will take me up on this offer are my fellow Chattanoogans Thumper and Aaron Thomas.


Now if chatanoogz didnt suck so bad! Hehe ok I mean mainly from a drivers perspective as well as a fat guys perspective. Seems like the only time I drove through thoae narrow interstate roads is during major construction or a huge rainstorm! Oh the humidity of it all!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Annnd some progress. Actually a step back due to my cognitive deficiencies. 

However, I persevere and fix the error of my ways with our good friends the Rabbeting bit and the flush trim bit. 
Doh - YouTube


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Excellent info!! Always nice to learn how to fix mistakes... They are bound to happen with everyone. 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Next video up..


Box is wired up.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice video which zapcos you running ?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

DC 1000.4 x 2


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Old or new ones ?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Symbilink equipped.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I have the symblink ones I thank I'll enjoy the no noise  which head you using sir?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Going to remain stock. This deck has a pretty darn flat signal. Will be running RF 3Sixty.3 between the deck and amps. 

Won't be using the procs on the amps.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Really why is that ? I am keeping my head on my 2013 chevy equinox . I like the features and no one makes a kit for it. Trying to find a flat signal has been hard as there really hasn't been any body do audio in them.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

2 reasons... Not sure how long I'll be keeping these amps, and I personally like the features of the RF unit. 31 parametric band/ch? Yes please. Wireless tuning? Yessir.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

So... I cannot figure out why I can't embed my videos anymore.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I see if you upgrade to the z series I see why you want that. Wireless is nice feature . Love what you got going !


----------



## Regus (Feb 1, 2011)

Sub'd - love the front of that Raptor, how come US cars always look better than UK cars? Please continue with the videos!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Some one help with his videos


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Heh. Thanks Optima. I feel like a befuddled old man.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Randy and xbl2 mids? Sell out...lol


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

So Jay... How do I embed videos? The YouTube tags don't work.


----------



## jorona1 (Dec 6, 2008)

SUB....
Love these trucks....


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thx Jorona. I love these trucks too. Seeing more and more of them on the road these days.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

so what are you putting on the sides of the box? getting custom plates made up?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I have MDF panels that I fabbed up for the ends. But needed vinyl to match the leather. 

Jeff is ordering the vinyl... Doing some special embossing and wrapping for me.


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

So, any update on the Audience A3 progress?

Might you know how the DVC version compares to the 16ohm SVC model? Meniscus lists specs for the 16ohm version under their sold out DVC page.


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

nice work on the box. sub'd


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Who knew Chattanooga had so much talent? Loved the vids man.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Wish he would come back and post


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Brian is truely one of a kind. When we were on the MECA circuit for Team Z a couple years back he was the life of the party.


----------



## Jkdriver (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice build and video's! I love Raptors, but for some reason, when I think of Raptors I think of this....

Ford Raptor jumps 90 feet! - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKQdlXvbWSU#t=16


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

[email protected]@@@@@mmmmmmnnn!!!!!


----------



## Malv1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Milo, any updates? Was this finished?


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Id like to see the rest of this build also. A Raptor is my next truck.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

also interested in hearing how the A3S turn out. Im running a full Audience home audio setup and couldnt imagine a better 3" mid.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Come back man and post!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Hey everyone. Sorry. I told y'all it would be a slow build!! Thanks for your patience. 

So things really slowed down over the holidays but I was able to spend some time in the shop last week. 

I finally decided on placement for the A3's. As soon as it warms up a bit I will begin building out the boxes. 

Again. Thanks again for your patience and encouragement. 

There will be more madness to come. I promise!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok sweet I thought you just packed your **** and left !


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Good to see you back at it my brotha!


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

Glad to see you were able to rebuild, I woulda thought it was totaled.

Ford Raptor jumps 90 feet! - YouTube

Have you listened to the A3S yet?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I have tested the A3's in their soon to be locations. Ridiculous. The FR plot would make you think they sound awful off axis, but I think the sound great. 

Working on getting power sorted out. Looks like the Zappys are going to be in the classifieds soon. They were great amps. Sad to see them go... But what is coming is really special. So stoked to finally have this brand's gear in one of my vehicles. 

Just like Zapco, I couldn't afford their stuff when I was younger. And now they are back on the rise with the real deal. 

More to come.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Gear order just about to be placed... 

Ish is about to get real up in here.


Firewall Grommet
Stinger SHD823 Fused Distro
Stinger SPD512 T-Block
Stinger SK6201 1/0 Amp kit
Gallon of Resin
8oz Hardener
Mixing Cups
New FG Roller
Chop Mat
Black Hot Glue
Grill Screen
SEM Graphite Dye
SEM Primer
Blue Hookup Wire
Black Hookup Wire
Green Masking Tape
100A MIDI Fuse
150A MIDI Fuse
Volt Meter Display
Stinger SI8421 8000 12' Interconnects 4CH
60' Stinger SHW514B15 14 GA Speaker Wire
2 New Amps


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

**** status: Real


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh snap here we go!!!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Heh... yep... still have a lot of parts to get in yet, and a whole lot of work to do. But I am super excited about where we are headed. 

Felt good to pop the sheet metal cherry on this truck.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Soooooo what amps you got now?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

They are coming this week!!! Maybe I'll do an unboxing video or something. 

Like I said... I am sad to see the Zappy's go. But it is time to move on. That reminds me... need to make a classified post.

These new amps are absolute beasts. Both in terms of output and build quality. They are going to be a tight squeeze behind the rear seats, but they will fit. Barely.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Also discovered a bit of a bummer today. It appears that one of my 162's is not behaving properly. Will spend some time with it on the bench tomorrow to see what's up. 

I really did not have switching MB drivers in mind when starting this project.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

The build is coming out great B!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Bah... You are too nice steve... not a whole lot of progress to show, but I definitely appreciate the encouragement!!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Brian, whatcha got- Sinfoni?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

It's gonna be nuckin futts


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

FS thread up. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...zapco-dc-1000-4-x2-symbilink-accessories.html


----------



## 280ackimp (Jan 7, 2014)

Awesome build! This is exactly what I have been looking for.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks 280-

What are you cooking up?


----------



## 280ackimp (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a F-150 supercrew, and wanted to do 4-8's like you have done under the rear seat. 
Nothing really exciting, I came here to see what others were doing and recommended. 
I like what you have done here with your Raptor. 
Would you recommend to have the 4-8's down firing or forward firing in a Supercrew cab?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I have always had downfiring subs in my trucks, and have liked the sound. I can't give you an honest comparison. You definitely have the room to forward fire them if you want. I have 3 kids under 10 that sit back there, tho... so exposed cones are a definite no-go for me. 

I am sure some of the master installers on the forum would be able to give you some advice.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Awesome truck. I'm looking forward to seeing your build progress. 


-Steve


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Steve!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Talked to my buddy B this morning. The new amps are going to be awesome. I will let him tell you guys what they are going to be. I guess I was out of the times for a while. I wouldn't have considering the brand he is going with until you read the specifications on them. Bad ass and a great choice!!! Built with awesome internals!!!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

^^^ What he said.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Ground Zero References


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Ground Zero References


Nice amps but NOPE


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

New Hifonics? lol

Jay


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Arc SE


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

You know you could just tell us....


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Where's the fun in that?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm guessing class D's.

JL HD's or Zed's


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Interesting choices so far. 

There is class D topology in one of the amps. 

Remember I said this was a brand I wanted when I was a kid but couldn't afford. (Much like Zapco in that regard). Someone is going to figure it out. And if they do... I'll see if I can find a shirt or something to send em.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Hmmmm you going with some sexy Helix amps?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Does Helix have a class d topology in its range?


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Now you are going to make me look it up.

Heh when I was a "kid" i wanted the new CDT amps


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Audison does.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

PG Elite

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Yep, Phoenix Gold sounds like the right guess. If you're moving from the Zapco's, you're going to go with something better. The Elite.5 is a hybrid A/B and class D topolgy and the rest are A/B outside of the Elite.1 which is also all class D. techincally, they have 2 amps with class D (if they are what you're running) 


I'll guess an Elite.5 and an Elite.4 will be squeezed behind the seats in the truck 


-Steve


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

shrugs....when I was a young guy in car audio, I wanted Zapco.

And Rodek...and Linear Power...and those (at the time) new line of amps from Lanzar called the Optidrives.


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

MiloX said:


> Interesting choices so far.
> 
> There is class D topology in one of the amps.
> 
> Remember I said this was a brand I wanted when I was a kid but couldn't afford. (Much like Zapco in that regard). Someone is going to figure it out. And if they do... I'll see if I can find a shirt or something to send em.


How old are you?

Amps I couldn't afford back in my day-
Xtant
McIntosh

Maybe I was too poor to have even heard of the really awesome ones. Prolly a good thing.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

You all are doing great! Hopefully the new gear arrives soon. Love the speculation. 

For the record... I am 40. So I got my start 24 years ago. Early 1990s.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You are older than me? I thought you were younger than me.

Early 90s...that's right up my time frame.

Let me do some thinking.

And the line is still around these days making new product....


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Alright guys... got my first piece of gear in today. Will be posting pic soon.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Now back then the Rockford Power amps were some of the shizzle...and the new ones are pretty nice too...and have a class D in the line.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I was hoping it would be the new(er) Soundstream Reference line as they are terrific and very underrated for their quality and performance. But since they only do A/B and class G...no dice  Lets see those Elites !


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm thinkin' Phoenix Gold now too.
My T-Shirt size is XL.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

The ESS CUE of these shirts are AMAZING!

By my math it looks like teldzc1 was first. 

And captain obvious is exactly right. 

ELITE.4 and ELITE.5. 

Guys (teldzc1 and captain obvioius)- PM your addresses and I'll drop each of you a shirt.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Nice amps for sure.

Big bucks for a big baller!


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice to see you doing another build. Your G was one of my favorite sounding cars.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

MiloX said:


> The ESS CUE of these shirts are AMAZING!
> 
> By my math it looks like teldzc1 was first.
> 
> ...



Wow! Very kind of you, thanks!

Those look awesome too. I'll don it proudly 


Congrats on the Elite's. They are fabulous amplifiers. I was between going with the Elite's or a fleet of new Zed amps and chose the latter. I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Sweet build man. Awesome choice on the amps. I got into Car Audio back in the mids 90's myself. I'm in the process of looking for a blue raptor myself. I have a question about your box. How much depth were you able to get out of your box? I'll be following your build closely so please take tons of pic's when you wire the 360.3 to the stock Sony amp. 

Kyle


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

T shirts sent


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Kyle- I'll have you covered homie. Good luck on finding your rap.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

kelrog said:


> Nice to see you doing another build. Your G was one of my favorite sounding cars.


Wow. Honored sir. Thank you.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Nice amps for sure.
> 
> Big bucks for a big baller!


Lol. I am big. Down to 220 tho!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Can't wait to wear the shirt in my car. I'm sure it will raise my SQ by like 1000 or something! ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

It's like a VTEC or NOS sticker.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep exactly! Thanks for sending it out. Interested in your impressions of the Elites.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

MiloX said:


> Kyle- I'll have you covered homie. Good luck on finding your rap.


Rap? Like retained accessory power? If you are keeping the factory amp, you can use a 5V relay from Radio Shack, triggered off the factory amp turn on lead to throw 12V to the amps. If you are changing the radio, you'd either need an interface, or you can usually find RAP in the kicks for the power window feed on most Fords that I've dealt with lately. 

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

NA$TY-TA said:


> Sweet build man. Awesome choice on the amps. I got into Car Audio back in the mids 90's myself. I'm in the process of looking for a blue raptor myself. I have a question about your box. How much depth were you able to get out of your box? I'll be following your build closely so please take tons of pic's when you wire the 360.3 to the stock Sony amp.
> 
> Kyle


On a thread I found somewhere (can't remember exactly who posted it) they said the sub output of the factory amp distorted very early in the volume cycle. The "mid" outputs from the amp appeared to be a low passed signal, and then the "tweeter" ouput was a high passed signal. If you combine them, you get a full range signal that shouldn't distort nearly as bad as if you try to use the factory Sub out also. 

Jay


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Yep. It was Mike from Extreme's thread I believe.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...all-gallery/135919-2012-ford-f150-raptor.html

This one.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

That would be it. I knew it was around here somewhere, but something kept telling me it was from Musicar NW, and I didn't think that was right.

Jay


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Good news is that the 360 does summing so I'll only need to worry about tapping front tweeters and doors for signal. Will still need to figure out polarity, but that's what a 9V battery is for, right? 

Glad there are others that have gone down this path before. 

Does anyone know if the 360 shows a resting load or will I need to wire in resistors?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

JayinMI said:


> Rap? Like retained accessory power?
> 
> Jay


Heh... no. Rap as in Raptor.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

MiloX said:


> T shirts sent


You, sir are the man! Thanks again


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks CO. I guess I need to get new shirts now. But the contest was worth it!

You guys had some great guesses. PG was one of those brands that was like Zapco and Xtant for me. Out of reach and magical. When I started to learn more about the Elites and the work that AAMP is doing to resurrect the brand to its former glory... I was sold. 

I can't wait to get these things in.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

So I have a question for yall while we wait for goodies to show up. 

I have done some truck mods like exhausting, lighting, HID retrofits... do you want to see those mods in this thread?


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Of course!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

OK cool. Didn't want to piss anyone off with non-audio stuff.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Please it all goes hand in hand so YES we want to see pics of that.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I always figured If you dont want to see it, dont look.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Cool.. Well tomorrow is a travel day for me (gotta make dat paper) but maybe I can get some snaps together for friday.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

MiloX said:


> So I have a question for yall while we wait for goodies to show up.
> 
> I have done some truck mods like exhausting, lighting, HID retrofits... do you want to see those mods in this thread?


We'll hell yes !:laugh: damn missed the free tshirt:mean:


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Most that are into audio enjoy vehicles over all. Post away. I see you haven't updated your thread over on the Raptor Forums in a while. 

Kyle


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

When I see your build it motivates me on mine which is no where same league as yours or same vehicle but it has zapco dc amps . And some nice comps but yours and your videos are cool and fun! Makes wanna get crew cab ford bad!


----------



## 280ackimp (Jan 7, 2014)

MiloX said:


> So I have a question for yall while we wait for goodies to show up.
> 
> I have done some truck mods like exhausting, lighting, HID retrofits... do you want to see those mods in this thread?


I would like to see all of your mods!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

OK... here's a couple to start out with. 

The 2012 OEM halogens are just dreadful. The new lights are 2013 HID's modded with the amber whiskers and retrofitted for non-OEM HID trucks. Output is fantastic, and the look is amazing. Also seen in this shot are Rigid Industries Dually's and D2's, mounted with the RI Raptor mounting kit. Output is great. Still think I am going to do a 30" light in the grill. 










Also added some reverse lights. These are Chinese Rigid knock-offs. I like the look, and don't feel too bad about the abuse they take down there. They were very cheap. 










Also got some work done today on the install, but will save those pics for another day.


----------



## Chayse (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks great. Glad to see you posting again. I have a silver Raptor also. Mine is a 2013. You thread gives me a nudge to go install my stuff in the Rap as well. I had it all in my STi before I traded it.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Go for it Chayse. Make it happen.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Like it man like those mods a lot!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Lots of progress on doors today. Pics forthcoming.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

So, was that you on Beat Bobby Flay the other day? lol

Jay


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Hey all… like I said… made some progress on the doors over the weekend. 
Pretty much hit my goals with one exception. I wanted to redo the midbass baffles with HDPE. Didn’t get that far. Oh well. 

The grills in the Raptor are silver, so I set up the ghetto paint booth and started working on the grills for the A3’s:

















Also decided to spray the other grills to match:









And now the fun begins. Here’s the build process for mounting the A3’s…

Marked the location:









Found the centerpoint and drilled a pilot hole:









Made a template to copy to the other door:









Used a 3” holesaw and sanded down the edges:









Used trim tape on the rectangular baffles of the driver to help keep the driver in place as I bonded it to the door, and to decouple most of the surface area from the actual panel:









Trimmed the trim tape and bonded the driver to the door with steel reinforced plastic epoxy. These things aren’t going anywhere… I will have to cut the edges in order to pry them off… If I ever need to do that. 









Affixed the grills. You’ll notice I am not through bolting these. Due to the weird shape of the driver’s baffle… through bolting was impossible. Well… technically not impossible… But I didn’t want to drill four more holes into each one. I will wind up gluing screw heads in place to cover the holes. Also looks like I need to clean up a bit of glue under one of the grills!

















Finished:

















So… I went through all the trouble to paint the grills silver to retain the factory look. Now that I see them in the truck… I don’t like them. I think I am going to paint them all SEM Charcoal to match the carbon colored panels. What do you guys think?


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks great! I have a blown A3S from my 1+1 setup that I've attempted to mock up pods for in my vehicle but couldn't find a way to make the square faces not look extra awkward


----------



## FUKAZ28 (Jan 9, 2014)

Man, I love this build. Nice work.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Niceeeeeeeeee digging it


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

So what do you guys think of the silver? I don't think I am digging it. It's just too much. 

Thoughts?


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

They do stand out, if you are going for that understated look paint them to match the panel. Your call.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

It does stick out but not in a bad way. Leave it or paint them they look good either way!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Think I'd go for black.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I could live with the silver, but I agree with you. Black will stand out much less and integrate a little nicer with the interior. Oh and very nice choice on the Audience A3's. That should be a very nice setup there. 
Received my t-shirt- looks awesome, thanks again !

You're going to really love those Elite's. They are sweet amplifiers.

Looking forward to seeing this continue to progress. You've made some great head way


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Glad you got it Captain. What about you teldzc1?


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

I still haven't gotten mine yet!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I got it! Thanks! Love this build so far, can't wait to see the rest. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regus (Feb 1, 2011)

Where's that blueish tint coming from? Looks good against the charcoal.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

The blueish tint is just the way the light was reflecting off the surfaces in the interior.


----------



## mnjordan (May 23, 2013)

Would you mind talking a bit about your box design? I'm trying to decide on a sub/enclosure design for my '12 FX4. Downfiring versus into the seat bottom, ported/sealed, driver selection, etc.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Hey guys... Not that big of an update for this weekend, but I was able to complete the unfinished item from last week...

New HDPE baffles. God I love working with this stuff. 

Anyway... on to the photos...


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

mnjordan- 

I chose downfiring, because that's what I have always had in my trucks. I am kind of old and set in my ways though. 

Another big consideration is use. I haul three kids under 10 around. There is no way in hell I am going to have front facing drivers under the rear seats. 

As far as driver selection goes... that is going to be mostly a function of the type of box you are going with, space considerations, and power.

You could easily do a three shallow 10's in a sealed box under there if you wanted to. The JL TW3 10" was a strong candidate due to its depth and very minimal space requirements (they only need half a cube). At the time, I couldn't get the impedance and power requirements to line up right for me, so I opted for the 4 Audiomobile 8's. 

Hope this helps.

Oh one more thing... If you go with the two shallow 10's... do yourself a favor and just buy this box (I can't vouch for the craftsmanship... but it looks decent enough). It is essentially the same box design as mine. It's only $140 and you will save a lot of time and sweat!

http://www.supercrewsound.com/09F150SCrewUTSdualshallow.html


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

MiloX said:


> So what do you guys think of the silver? I don't think I am digging it. It's just too much.
> 
> Thoughts?


i think its a bit much, a little bit of a darker shade and it'll blend well. but thats just my opinion. its your car so you make the final call


----------



## mnjordan (May 23, 2013)

MiloX said:


> mnjordan-
> 
> I chose downfiring, because that's what I have always had in my trucks. I am kind of old and set in my ways though.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for that! + rep. 

Gives me a lot to think about for my build.


----------



## Chayse (Nov 23, 2010)

The baffles look great. Where did you source the HDPE from?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

HDPE was ebay. I'll see if I can look up the vendor.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

mnjordan said:


> Thanks so much for that! + rep.
> 
> Gives me a lot to think about for my build.


I have ordered several boxes from supercrewsound.com the last two where for 350z and 2012 chevy crew cab truck and I think there great boxes for premade . And they will carpet what ever color need and they can modify boxes if need to be.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

^^^^ There ya go.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Chayse said:


> The baffles look great. Where did you source the HDPE from?


HDPE can be sourced from walmart in the form of cutting boards


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

^^^ This is absolutely correct. You will need to lam the pieces together if you need spacing over 1/4", and unfortunately, there is no real good way to do that yet. Read more here: Polyethylene Adhesives and Glue - What are your choices...

But if you can find cutting boards on clearance with the spacing you need... you can really make out with a good deal.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

B, got a PM.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Coming out great Brian! You've always had great attention to detail. I'm with you in thinking that the grills would be better in gray.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Coming out great Brian! You've always had great attention to detail. I'm with you in thinking that the grills would be better in gray.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Steve! There's a Bottlehead thread on OldSchoolStero group on FB that needs your attention!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I like to use King Starboard for my baffles. Very similar stuff. Easy to work with, doesn't rot or mildew and available in different colors. 
I got mine from eBay, from Cesany Plastics in Florida. Username is ACesany, IIRC. Great service, available in thickness, from 1/4" to 1.5" 

Jay


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Totally forgot about King Starboard. Great call. Rep added homie.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)




----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Yep. They’re in. And they are more beastly than I imagined. These things are gorgeous. 

Have already started the mod process, but for now will leave you with some unboxing shots and a brief video. 

Enjoy!


































































And the obligatory iPhone video:


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh so pretty


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

They sure are Optima. They are heavy as hell too... The Zappy's they are replacing were 18 lbs. These are nearly 30. 

I can't wait to hear how they sound... but there's a lot of work to do before then!


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

Looking great! You'll be very happy with the amps. Time for a full-race turbo kit for that bulletproof truck!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

****...and I thought the Zapco was a lead brick compared to the JL it replaced/is replacing.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Work is killing me. You have no idea how badly I want to take the rest of the week off to work on this.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

185 x 4 into 4 ohms... Lololololol.... Stupid. Just stupid. 

Headroom's a good thing, right?


----------



## FUKAZ28 (Jan 9, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Those are beautiful. I like that they even wrote something on the board ala old school PG.

I'd like to see the ratings on those like amps from the 90's were rated. (like 12.5V or 13.8v and .04-.08 THD.)

Jay


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

MiloX said:


> 185 x 4 into 4 ohms... Lololololol.... Stupid. Just stupid.
> 
> Headroom's a good thing, right?


Hell yeah !

I don't think you'll be left wanting for more power :laugh:


-Steve


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Not a ton of progress today. Only had a couple hours after work. I did get the lighting project started for inside the amps.

Also got the template for the plexi integration into the amp rack about 90% complete. Nothing worth showing pictures of, though.


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

So, you have the A3's installed already, are you listening to them with factory deck power or anything or are they just installed but not being used yet?
I'm just dying to hear how you like them.
You gonna send them 185watts of Phoenix Gold Goodness?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I do have them installed, but no power to them yet.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Coupla updates from tonight. 

Here's the template for the plexi...









And finished the led lighting on one amp...


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow man that's gonna real cool. And looks like you really did not modify the amp so warranty should still be good right?


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> I like to use King Starboard for my baffles. Very similar stuff. Easy to work with, doesn't rot or mildew and available in different colors.
> I got mine from eBay, from Cesany Plastics in Florida. Username is ACesany, IIRC. Great service, available in thickness, from 1/4" to 1.5"
> 
> Jay



I used the same stuff from the same user. Great stuff and seller.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Nope. No mods to the amp. All circuits are separate. Not worried abt the warranty with this mod.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

thats cool!! need figure out something like for my zapcos


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

OK.. so today was spent reworking my test bench setup. Had to go get a new battery. Boo. However, I was able to get the ELITE.5 hooked up to the sub box. This was the first time these drivers have seen any power. 

It took a while for the subs to loosen up a bit but the box is sounding fantastic. It won't have any problems pressurizing the cabin of the truck. I did notice some minor air leaks coming from the seal of 2 of the drivers. I'll address that with some moldable weather strip when I finally attach the side panels. 

Also picked up some MDF today to begin work in earnest on the amp rack. It is going to be very simple in design. Plan is to float, backlight, and edge light the amps. That's really about it. May incorporate some other elements of visual interest, but it will be pretty pedestrian as it is behind the rear seats. Really just want it to look super clean. 

I do have some wow-factor ideas up my sleeve, but it will take a while to work out and won't have anything to do with the amp rack.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Looking good brother! Nice choice on equipment and of course the build is coming out great as expected.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks sweet man. Keep us posted.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Happy Dyngus day all. Hope you had a wonderful weekend. 

Here's some updates from the X house. 

Spent most of the day Sunday getting the base of the amp rack completed. Then I had an awesome dinner with cherished friends. A good day all around. 

Here's a shot of the rack with the aluminum square tubing that I will be using for stand-offs. I chose aluminum instead of MDF as I am going to thru-bolt everything to everything. (These amps are HEAVY!) 

The rack will be thru bolted to the cab wall, the stand-offs to the rack, and the amps to the stand-offs. 

I apologize in advance for the crappy cell phone pics... but the Nikon's battery was dead. You will get what you will get, and you will like it!

Here's a couple of pics... 


























In the last two pics you can see the hardboard templates I made for the bottom of the amps. It gives you a better idea of what the finished product will look like. 

Now... close your eyes and imagine that these templates were smoked plexi. With white edge lighting. With the amps mounted on top of them. With blue backlighting.... and you'll have a better idea of what the vision for the rack is. 

Very simple. Very clean, but with a skosh of sizzle. 

That's about it for today.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

F ing A cotton F ing A!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Little dodge ball for ya !


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)




----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

MiloX - How in the world are you putting that amp rack and amps behind the seat of a Supercrew? Their is plenty of room with the seats down but not when folded. 

The seat hits my tiny JL amp with NO spacing for LEDs.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I dunno flash. I have measured it about 30 times. I think I am good to go. I'll post up some pics with the rack in the truck tomorrow. Cool?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Now you have me all paranoid. 

lol.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

MiloX said:


> Now you have me all paranoid.
> lol.





MiloX said:


> I dunno flash. I have measured it about 30 times. I think I am good to go. I'll post up some pics with the rack in the truck tomorrow. Cool?


Sounds good, cant' wait to see it! Can you swing by Austin and build me an awesome amp rack too? Just measure with the seat fully in the up position you will see what I mean.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Just measured... looks like I am going to have to do some figuring here. So glad you mentioned it before I got too far along!!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Rep points for Flash.


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

MiloX said:


> Rep points for Flash.


How 'bout a T-Shirt?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

lol... I don't have any t-shirts! Well... I do.. but they are all my old shirts.


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

Where did you purchase the Elites from?

Also,, don't worry about your amps, if this fit, so will they.










You should reconsider the box. Round is aesthetically pleasing and less chance of someone hurting themself on an edge.

Taken during the install, was cleaned up later.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Skierman - What did you cover the back wall in? I don't like the transition between the factory material and whatever I am going to cover my amp rack in so I need ideas as to what to cover the entire back wall with.

Also you have the power rear window, did you move the motor higher like it appears? If you have more pictures I would love to see them. I have been struggling with the power window motor and what could be done with it. Thanks.


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

Flash69 said:


> Skierman - What did you cover the back wall in? I don't like the transition between the factory material and whatever I am going to cover my amp rack in so I need ideas as to what to cover the entire back wall with.
> 
> Also you have the power rear window, did you move the motor higher like it appears? If you have more pictures I would love to see them. I have been struggling with the power window motor and what could be done with it. Thanks.


I did relocate the power window motor, wasn't difficult at all from what I remember, I believe all I did was rotate the bracket 180 degrees essentially flipping it upside down, then secured it.

I sold the truck almost a year ago or I'd take more photos.

These are the best shots I have of the relocated motor.


























Made this cover









The material is suede. I wrapped all the pilars in the same suede, head liner, box, so it all blended well.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Dude you are awesome, being thinking about how to get around that motor for a couple weeks now!!!! Thank you x10000000


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

MiloX said:


>


man after my own heart!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Dope install Skierman. Thx for the pix!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Skierman, what was the height of that beast? Mounted directly to the cab wall?


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

MiloX said:


> Skierman, what was the height of that beast? Mounted directly to the cab wall?


About 2.5 inches thick, 10 inches tall, 55 inches wide.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah... these Elites are 2.5" thick by 10 across. I am going to see if I can get a sheet of 1/4 MDF behind them for aesthetics. Still going to nutsert the cab wall. 

It wouldn't be car stereo if there wasn't *something*, amirite?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

You be right !


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

MiloX, where did you purchase the elites?

I mounted the amp directly to the sheet metal. There's no point since the seats are never down. With the vanity panel I made, it covered everything up anyways and the amp was the width of the entire back wall to the pillars so it worked out nice and looked seamless.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I'm not worried about it now. I know I will have enough room to either do a .25" mdf back board or use ABS for some type of trim. What I was most concerned with was actually fitting them back there with the seats in the up position. Totally not afraid to let my wires show. They are usually the hit of the install. 

I was just curious if you had an extra .25 of an inch to work with.


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

Milo, looks like 2 3/4" is max. Started my install today. My amps are 2 1/4 and I put some 1/2" ply behind it.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Awesome. Thanks so much. 

I'll thrubolt the amps into the wall over 1/4 trim. My amps are 2.5". 

What kind of clearance are you seeing?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Also. Can't tell from my iPhone. Is that a VRX?


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

Audison lrx


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm not seeing any clearance, the seats just barely touch. They're LRx, I have 2 4.1k.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

And some progress this week on the truck. Spent a few hours today figuring out the primary power wire routing and all that. 

Also... I decided to check out this old tool I found in my Dad's shop. The label says that it is a plastic pipe cutter. But its useful function is as an aught gauge cutter. This thing slices through 1/0 like a hot knife thru butter. Clean.... clean cuts. 










Afrer coming up with all kinds of crazy places to mount the fuse holder, I decided to fab up a bracket out of aluminum. This piece spans the mount for the primary fuse box in the front of the truck. In this mock up/test fit image you see that the fuse holder is centered. Which honestly looks the best. However, due to the 18" rule, I had to shift it left. You'll see those pictures in a bit.










looks pretty sweet. 

After futzing around with final placement, I drilled the mounting holes for the fuse holder, and flat blacked the bar with primer and rattlecan. Also hit the mounting hardware too. 

Here's a couple of final pics. You'll notice the holder is aligned with the left side of the factory fuse box. I wanted to make sure that its placement to the left was obviously on purpose. I would have much rather had the aesthetics associated with it centered on the bracket, but not a loss of install points. 


















And that's it... I have a couple of silly videos that I may post later.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Silly videos ? Drop it likes it hot!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

That's the thing... They aren't hot. It's a video of that pipe cutter making quick work of 1/0 Ga... And a video of the battery to fuse mount connection.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

All in the eyes of the beholder . Or fuse holder


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I know it has been a couple weeks… and unfortunately this weekend’s update isn’t really too exciting. I decided to redo the work on the sail panels as I wasn’t completely satisfied with the way my original method turned out. I decided to add a ¼” baffle on the backside of the panel for rigidity and better adhesion. 

Here’s the build up. Standard filler, speaker gasket, and grill. 

















































[url]http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-xwWRiV1QUXY/U4FJ9-Zg8AI/AAAAAAAABT0/jmdfEwQIFNc/s1600/DSC_7540.JPG[/url][img]
[img] http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-E-2c8i1MFdQ/U4FJ-JVojiI/AAAAAAAABSU/lSgN_br9bog/s1600/DSC_7543.JPG

























I can’t recall whether or not I posted up what these look like with black grills… so much better IMO.










Also found some time to add the PG RMD to the dash. Replaced the OEM booger bin. 

















And also got around to dressing the OEM wiring in the engine compartment, and ran the 0GA to the cab.


































And that’s about it. Tomorrow is Abby’s 8 year old birthday party... so it’ll be cake and ice cream. No 12v.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

And yes... I will be adding more mat to the back of the door panels... just waiting for it to get in.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

i have nicknamed you mr clean. 

Very clean work sir.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Heh! Thanks!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice work there Milo. I'm a big fan of clean wiring jobs and yours is looking great so far. Great mounting work on the mids, they came out perfect!


----------



## Jeff Smith ATL (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome job B!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks all.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Ugg... it's been a long time since I last updated this thread... but fear not. A lot of work has been going on with the Rap. I have changed plans with the amp rack. It's moving out back. So I have had a bit of waterproofing work to do that took up a bit of my time, but the design and templates are coming along nicely. Additionally, I have gone through at least 3 designs for this install, but I think I have found a winner. It's going to be a bit of a challenge, but I think that will be good for me. I need to push it a bit. 

I'll be honest... I don't have a whole lot of interesting work to post up, but I'll post up some pics if there is any interest.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

MiloX said:


> I'll be honest... I don't have a whole lot of interesting work to post up, but I'll post up some pics if there is any interest.


Dude, you know we are interested... stop being a punk and post some pics!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

At the risk of being called a punk again... here's the progress. I told you ahead of time that it is boring. But hey....

So, like I said… I have been making fairly decent progress. Decided that in order for me to accomplish what I wanted out of this install I needed to move the amp rack into the bed. With the Bakflip and the BedRug… it’s pretty much a big trunk anyways. 

After going through multiple iterations on design, I settled on the following. I may still tweak it yet, but this is the overall direction. The inspiration comes from the tailgate of the truck. It is a stacked design featuring 3 levels of depth, and 3 finish materials. You can kind of see the profile view on the right side of the pic below.










The outermost wall (Finish panel) will be ¾” MDF with a beveled edge floating ¾” from the next layer down. This wall will be covered in trunk liner for durability and design consistency with the rest of the bed. There will be white LED lighting illuminating the gap between this finish panel and the next layer down. 

The next layer down will be laminated 1/4” MDF covered with vinyl. The top lam will be multiple strips of beveled MDF to match the body lines of the tailgate. Cut into this layer will be windows with removable inserts for amp display purposes. More on the build out of these insert templates later in the post. 

The final layer is smoked edge-lit plexi with a 1/4” reveal. Again, will be using white LEDs. 

Got all that? 

So… in order to kick this off, I needed a way to attach the primary rack to the bulkhead of the bed. So, I milled up some cleats made out of HDPE and nutserted them into the sheet metal with 10-24 staineless machine screws:










As an aside, I don’t know why it has taken me so long to buy a nutsert tool. Holy 9 pound baby Jesus this tool is amazing. I **** you not… I just run around looking for things I can nutsert. If you don’t have one… spend the $19 at harbor freight. You will not be disappointed. 

So now that we have the anchoring system in place, it’s time to fit the actual rack into the bed. Not much to see here but a carpeted rack with t-nuts. The amps will be affixed with black acorn nuts. 










Oh... one thing I did do, and I will be doing to all of the MDF pieces is I am applying generous coats of epoxy paint to help protect the substrate from moisture. I did a test piece and it held up incredibly well after give a week to cure. 

So now you have a sense of what the rack will look like, let’s put on our imagination glasses and look at what the primary finish template looks like in the bed. 










Admittedly, this isn’t the best shot ever, but it does provide a sense of overall scale and proportion, which is critical in getting these things to look right. I am often criticized by how slowly I take this portion of my builds, but I THINK THINK THINK these things through. If I don’t like the angles or the proportions or any of the build elements I will stop NOW before I fire up another tool. I am very pleased with the scale here, and also really like the fact that the amps are not centered on the wall. They are raised an inch off of center. I think it adds visual interest and also better ties in the inspiration piece with the tailgate

So now we move into the template work. And just like any painter will tell you, it’s all in the preparation. Same is exactly true in our world. We may spend 2 hours perfecting templates and jigs that will see perhaps 2 minutes of use on the final wood. But that’s how it should be done. 

Unfortunately I did not capture all of the template work I did on Sunday, but we can definitely admire it here.

Here’s the template for the window to be cut into layer number two, and the plexi template below it showing the 1/4" reveal. 









Looks good right? Well, the only thing missing is creating an insert that can go into the window hole to protect the amps when they aren’t being shown off. 

Thankfully I did have my camera ready for that process… so here we go. 
First step was to locate a work surface where we aren’t too concerned about body filler getting all fillery on it. Scrap MDF FTW. So I laid out the window template over a piece of ¼” MDF and used a washer to help scribe a line about 3/16” inside the window. Then cut this piece out and called it the PLUG. 

Once the PLUG was cut out we could actually move this project forward. As you see below. I laid some blue tape on the scrap MDF and also covered the window template with the stuff. If you don’t want body filler on something…. Cover it. 

Secondly. I trim taped the window piece to the scrap MDF to prevent it from moving. 

Thirdly, I applied two layers of foam carpet tape to the inside cutout of the window. These two layers of tape represent the thickness of two pieces of vinyl. 

Here you can see the finished product before the PLUG gets laid down in there:









And then the PLUG gets lam taped inside the window cutout:









You can see here that there is a bit of a significant gap to be filled between the MDF and the foam. Almost an 1/8th of an inch. That’s what the Matter is for. 

After spreading out some of this body filling goodness from Clarkesville, TN… we’re rollin!









No joke kids. This stuff is worth every penny. Easiest to use body filler ever. Amazing stuff. 

Anyways…. Here’s what we look like after a bit of sanding and adding some filler to an area that I was a little too light on. 









Looking really good. The lines are extremely clean and match up well. The only thing left to do is to make an “actual” full MDF template from the one cobbled together with wood and Matter. So… time to fire up the router!


















And viola! Looks like a pretty good fit. 









Much more to come. Some more template work to do…. Some more wiring to do. Even have some more sound deadening to do. This build will never end.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

That's cool man! Like where your going


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Some progress from this weekend.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh snap ! ****s badass !


----------



## jamram109 (May 5, 2010)

Where are those crimp-ons from? They look nice and sturdy. They appear to be soldered...

Great install. I'm gathering all my gear for my sq install in my 2013 F150 Platinum. 

Keep up the good work! 

Jaime


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks all. Starting to take shape. Hopefully will have time to get to it after work this week. 

Jamram- Those are spade terminals from partsexpress.com. Yeah, they're soldered... really more for aesthetic purposes than anything. I think crimp connections are fine. They just look ugly under the shrink wrap... and I don't like the little red and black bootie thingys that come with them.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Awesome looking work as always my friend! Glad I'm not in your MECA class anymore!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I just ordered a bunch of PE Spades like those for my build. Glad to hear you're happy with them. 

The one issue I have with the HF Nutsert/Rivnut tool, is that they don't sell the inserts. Once I ran out of 1/4-20's, I ended up buying a second tool because it was still cheaper than ordering a bunch more inserts than I needed online.

I did recently find out that a local tool store by work stocks them, but they're changing vendors, so they were low on stock.

Amp rack looks awesome.

Jay


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

JayinMI said:


> I just ordered a bunch of PE Spades like those for my build. Glad to hear you're happy with them.
> 
> The one issue I have with the HF Nutsert/Rivnut tool, is that they don't sell the inserts. Once I ran out of 1/4-20's, I ended up buying a second tool because it was still cheaper than ordering a bunch more inserts than I needed online.
> 
> ...


I found rivetsonline.com to be a good source for rivet nuts.


----------



## deltasaurus (Apr 9, 2014)

Man, the original plan was nice, but the redesign, it's inspiring me to make some serious mosidications to my Ram. Darn you. Making me want to run out and drop a few grand on a new PG Elite amp setup for my Caddy. When you get this up and running I would love to hear it, if you are ever in the Atlanta area, or I run into you at a competition. Keep up the inspirational work!


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

any more updates?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

jnchantler said:


> I found rivetsonline.com to be a good source for rivet nuts.


Thanks for the suggestion. Turns out they're about 10 miles from where I work.

Jay


----------



## 13TuxEco (Oct 26, 2013)

i have a foc box that is ported for 2 10's. I hav always wanted to do 4 8's. Do you think the sealed 8's will have the output the ported enclosure will? ive always had a ported box.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

At the tuned freq of the ported enclosure? Probably not. You usually see a +3 to +4dB boost there. As far as overall output goes, I would expect to see higher output just from cone area alone. 4 8's have 201 SqIn of surface area vs. 157 SqIn of 2 10's. This is an SQ build, so I am more interested in a flatter response curve throughout the entire audible spectrum... And I want an easy box to build... So sealed is the way to go for me. ymmv.


----------



## 13TuxEco (Oct 26, 2013)

Cool thanks for the reply. I could probably find some budget 8"a like some pbx or re audio that would get the job done. I'm guessing your box is closer to 2.0 cuft. Do you have the cut list for the wood by chance ? Sound like it's time to get the gorilla glue out and the nail gun !


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Dude this so bad ass one of my fav builds going on right now! which rivet nut tool from harbor freight did you buy? I need one in my life .


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks again guys. I feel like I can always count on optima for encouragement. 

I don't have the cultist for the box, but it wasn't really that hard. The hardest part was cutting the angles on a circular saw. I don't have a table saw.... But as long as the gaps are minimal it's nothing a little resin, pocket hole screws and filler can't solve. 

Made a lot of progress on the amp rack this week. Will post an update tomorrow. 

Will also look for the rivet nut tool I bought.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

You don't any encouragement man , your work is very nice and so is your gear. You got the little details down that make build nice . Those happen to be the most time consuming details to. I just appreciate you posting all stuff here as I have stolen a few ideas from ya. That's what it's all about right ?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh and thanks for checking the rivet gun for me !


----------



## 13TuxEco (Oct 26, 2013)

13TuxEco said:


> Cool thanks for the reply. I could probably find some budget 8"a like some pbx or re audio that would get the job done. I'm guessing your box is closer to 2.0 cuft. Do you have the cut list for the wood by chance ? Sound like it's time to get the gorilla glue out and the nail gun !


i think ive found my 8's. ive had powerbass in the past and for the money you cant beat them.

XL-84, Powerbass XL-84, Powerbass Subwoofers, Powerbass 8" Subwoofers

I may make a baffle for the part where the 10's mount and make the cut outs for the 8's (2) for now.

any opinions?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

As long as you seal the baffle well and mount it sturdily you should be fine. How much power do you have on tap?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Optima- here's the kit I got. 

http://m.harborfreight.com/45-piece...it-1210.html?utm_referrer=direct/not provided


----------



## 13TuxEco (Oct 26, 2013)

MiloX said:


> As long as you seal the baffle well and mount it sturdily you should be fine. How much power do you have on tap?


600 watts rms at 12 volts. The amp is a ed nine.2x should be closer to 700 with 14 volts

i just realized there svc 4 ohm and will only give me 2 ohm or 8 ohms. id have to do 4 to get a 4 ohm load ( crap )


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

MiloX said:


> Optima- here's the kit I got.
> 
> 45 Piece Threaded Insert Riveter Kit


Thank you sir.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Annnnd it’s update time. 

Since the last update I have made some fairly decent progress with the amp rack. I finished the outer panels and hit them with a layer of resin, just to be safe. 

I also got sick of looking at MDF brown, so I hit the panels up with the colors they will eventually be. The inner panels will be wrapped in black vinyl and the outer panels will be covered in charcoal trunk liner. 

So it probably goes without saying, but just in case it doesn’t… *this is not the final finish. Please ignore the imperfections in the material. * 

I promise it will look fantastic when complete. 

With that out of the way, on to the pics. 

Here’s the rack with the amps and the panels in place… also… you’ll see where I am thinking about going with the final trim piece that will cover the seams… not sure about it yet... but I like the direction:









And here with white accent lighting… I kinda like the white:

















And then… I tried blue lighting… and it was *GAME OVER*:

















It is going to look so hot when I get the side-lit plexi panel installed behind the black trim panel, I think.

White glow from inside the amps, a bold white outline from the plexi, and then the blue glow from the accent lighting… cannot wait to see what this looks like when it is complete. 

So that's pretty much it. Waiting on some more parts to come in so I can get the wiring moving along. 

I know it's been a long road. I really appreciate everyone following along. 

I'd love to get the group's opinion on the blue vs. white. I have a couple of vids up on my YT channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/milox138/videos

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, that looks awesome! Nice work.

I read through this whole build a few nights ago and saw a lot of people mention another build you did in a G35... do pictures of that still exist somewhere?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Grayson- I know I have pics on a hard drive somewhere. The G was a fun build. It was my first competition level install... and it sounded pretty good too. 

I've seen your lancer. It's gorgeous. Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd love to see them. 

Sounds like we both know several of the same people but were never competing at the same time. It'd be great to meet some day.

Thanks for the comments on the Lancer!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

^^^ LOL. Can't tell if that's fo' realz or sarcastic. Either way, it's awesome. Actually made me LOL.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

MiloX said:


> ^^^ LOL. Can't tell if that's fo' realz or sarcastic. Either way, it's awesome. Actually made me LOL.


It's the real deal. That amp rack... Bees knees. BEES KNEES


----------



## 13TuxEco (Oct 26, 2013)

Blue all day long! Next to green it's perfect


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks great.. You have a ton of patients to wait when you have time to complete your install, most of us would be pulling all nighters to finish. The suspense must drive you nuts. Cant wait to see the final product. Keep up the great work.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

White LEDs in the amp and Blue accent around is a winner.

Great work Milo.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

love the internal lighting on the amps. I want to have mine done at some point. Is that through the smoked plexi?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Dude wow that is my new ipad screen saver of those amps lit up


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Casey... yes. That is behind the smoked plexi. It was a very simple mod. Just need some hex head wrenches, led's and some 3M trim tape. I also secured it a bit with some hot glue to be safe. 

Holy ish... just saw your system design. I bet your Civy sounds glorious. Need to go peep your build log.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Casey... just skimmed your build thread. FANTASTIC work. I have got to figure out how to integrate my 172's into this build. Gah.... 

You guys are going to keel me!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

captainobvious said:


> White LEDs in the amp and Blue accent around is a winner.
> 
> Great work Milo.


I am thinking the same thing. Especially when I get the side-lit LED thing going around the interior trim panel... mmmm....mmmm....mmmmm. 

Initially I was afraid the blue may look to garish... but I am loving it.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

mark620 said:


> Looks great.. You have a ton of patients to wait when you have time to complete your install, most of us would be pulling all nighters to finish. The suspense must drive you nuts. Cant wait to see the final product. Keep up the great work.


It really is kind of inexcusable to be going over a year on this build, isn't it? It does kind of drive me crazy... but for me the building is really one of my favorite parts of this hobby. I think I like the building more than the listening, honestly. At least that's what I tell myself. So I try to savor the time spent creating. 

With three kids, a job, and the rest of it... you have got to set realistic expectations about what you can do with your time.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

That and the pics of you jumping the truck off ramps...

I think most will give you a pass on the time that has lapsed! Besides the beauty of the builds.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## pagustin (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome looking install. Can't wait to get my hands on my Super Crew.

Paul


----------



## chtaylor71 (Sep 26, 2009)

I love the build...


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

chtaylor71 said:


> I love the build...


I know this one of my fav builds going on!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Quick update on this chilly November evening.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

A little trim panel love. The Ford badge will be replaced with a custom Audio Designs badge. The flake in the silver paint is a little washed out in this pic.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

coming along great, I like the details you are putting into it


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks! You can kind of see the flake better in this pic. Kinda have to squint a bit.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I am lazy but where did you get those distro blocks . By the way lights look great !


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

They are amico brand on Amazon. It's also where I got the jumpers. Hang on... I'll take a pic of the label.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)




----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Sweet thank you sir


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Relo'd the trailer brake controller.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

And for reference here's the volt meter on the other side.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Lookin' great !


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

optimaprime said:


> I know this one of my fav builds going on!



Oddly, it's one of mine too.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Cap!


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

MiloX said:


> Relo'd the trailer brake controller.


Where'd you move it to? I've been looking for somewhere to move it.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I'll take a pic, but it is under the center stack between the transmission hump and the a/c controls strapped to the driver side support beam. So... Kinda right below and to the right of it's factory location, on the inside of the center stack.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Sweet Progress Man. I love how you did the A3's. Its really got me thinking about pairing them with the Focal Utopia 165W set I have right now. Im unsure If I can even order the 3" mid from Focal. Im sure the A3's are WAY cheaper. Life got in the way of my Raptor search. Once my Wife finishes going back to school my search will be back on and your pictures helped me tremendously. How much did you deaden behind the driver? I wasn't sure in the pic's you posted even though I saved them all. Looking at the space under the rear seats first hand (My brother rubbed it in and bought a 14 Raptor) I may go with a shallow sub like the SI 12's or JL 13TW5's.

Thanks again for an amazing build man. Keep up the good work.

Kyle


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Kyle! I have applied mat. I will also stuff with fiberfill.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Rear grounding point. 









And processor rack is ready to go in. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Any problems interfacing the 360 with the factory deck?
Thats the only part that worries me. When the time comes can you please take some detailed pic's where you tapped for your signals.
Rack looks sweet brother ( I can't help eyeing a good rack  )
Distro blocks also. I know you LOVE them LOL

Kyle


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Haven't wired it up yet. Will keep you posted. Yes. I ❤ barrier strips.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I did a 360.2 (but it might have been a 360.3), IIRC on a Raptor with the Sony Audio System and had no issues. Just don't use the sub channels to derive a full range signal. Apparently, they sub channels distort way in advance of the rest of the channels. Also, the main speakers aren't high passed from what I saw, so it doesn't really gain anything.
I grabbed my signal at the amp under the console.

Jay


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thx jay!!!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Ok. Rack installed.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Gotta take a few days off fellas. Had a cornea transplant yesterday.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Whoa, sorry to hear that. Get well!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Sub'd for completion, and impressions of the off-axis A3s and Elites.
I may have missed it - Did you ever re-spray the grilles?
I had black JL tweet grilles in my gray sail panel, and in theory it looked fine, but all I saw was grilles. I'd go charcoal.

It seems like a long build, but this stuff takes a while. With 2 kids and a full-time job it took me over 2 months just to 'glass a sub box. Using stock locations, but adding amp rack, balance of install was another 2. And I used previous power cable and stock speaker wires. 2-4 hours a day, weekends only, it can drag on and on...

Great work so far!
Loved your G35.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Looking good brother! Wish you a speedy recovery as well.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

tjswarbrick said:


> Sub'd for completion, and impressions of the off-axis A3s and Elites.
> 
> I may have missed it - Did you ever re-spray the grilles?
> 
> ...



This is dragging on over a damn year. 3 kids. Job. All the activities that come with 3 kids. Making sure the wife is happy. Building a dining room table (see comment about wife). 

I did respray they grills:


















I think they turned out great. 

Thanks for the support!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

You're right - turned out great!

If Momma isn't happy - nobody's happy. Best of luck with the table.
I don't think I could go a year without tunes in the car. Wife told me I couldn't spend months in the garage - and trunk - on my next one. So I suppose she's authorizing funds to pay someone to do it?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

That's what it sounds like to me!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Oh. I have tunes. Just crappy factory Sony tunes.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

blackedoutavy said:


> Where'd you move it to? I've been looking for somewhere to move it.



You can see it here:









It's the box strapped to the bracket.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Progress!! Spent all damn day in the shop. Truck is still in pieces. 

First up was making a harness for the 3Sixty. 









Then I finally got the "Shifter Retaining Tab" released so I could get the shifter off. Spent way to much time making out with it when all I really needed to do was just bang it. Got the console removed and had complete access to factory amp.










Then went to the bench and made a ghetto tone generator to test the pinouts I found courtesy of Skierman. And they were right! Well done sir. 










Ran wires to the rear. 










And tapped the outputs up front. Still need to connect the rem in and fuse the B+. Will hopefully get to that tomorrow and get the console back together. 










Then we had races. 
https://vimeo.com/112014108

And now I am having a beer.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Bet everything is better now after the surgery.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

It's insane Jay. Truly amazing.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I remember racing topless always made me faster!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

One thing I found worked well on the one I did was to take a 5v relay to bump the factory amp turn on lead to a 12v lead my amps could use. Metra makes a piece that uses a transistor to do the same thing.

Jay


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

MiloX said:


> You can see it here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you dont plan on using it I guess.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Nah.... Only thing I haul is ass. ;P

That was so dorky. lol


----------



## blackedoutavy (Dec 10, 2010)

MiloX said:


> Nah.... Only thing I haul is ass. ;P
> 
> That was so dorky. lol


Haha, I chuckled a little...

I don't pull anything either but I figured as soon as i did this I'd have to.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

More progress...

Speaker wires run to the front and rest of connections for 3Sixty made:

























Also added some more LEDs:

















And I broke one while installing:









But I fixed it:









So yay. Progress is good.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Oh. Here's a quick eye update. 

On the way home after surgery:









Day after surgery, last Tuesday:

















And yesterday:









Pretty damn amazing.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Sorry for the sideways pics... but you get the idea.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool man. How's the vision coming?


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Every day it is getting better. Just veeeerrrrrrrrryyyyyy sllllooooooowly. May take up to 6 months for my vision to stabilize. But waiting six months is nothing compared to the last 20 years of blindness in that eye.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Oh. Cool thing. If you zoom in on the affected eye you can see the sutures. Effin hardcore.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

It's nice to see that us old folks are still representing in car audio!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

That's crazy! Medical technology is pretty insane these days.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Awesome man, congrats. That's going to have a huge impact for the positive on your quality of life.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

BP1Fanatic said:


> It's nice to see that us old folks are still representing in car audio!


Hell yes! #TeamGrayBeard!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Glad that your eye is coming back that's really freaking awesome man! I'll pray it continues to heal for you.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Optima. 

Not a whole lot to update... But I got the barrier strips sorted out up front. In the G, I installed these deep in the floor well. While it worked out well when I changed up the front stage, it was still a pain to get to. Not nearly as much of a pain as running new wire, but still inconvenient. 

These are much more accessible. I think this will work out well.


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

SWEET you got a bionic eye...


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Wire vomit.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

You are working it out tho'!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Teaser


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I'll just leave this here. Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

Uh oh getting close!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Niiice!!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks guys! The suspense is KILLING. ME. Soooo close. But so much work to do yet.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Here she is lit up.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Dude that is bad ass! You are placing these in the bed of the truck correct?


----------



## Maximilliano (Aug 14, 2011)

No way those are going in the bed of this truck! are you able to place these behind the rear seat?


----------



## Gomer Pilot (Nov 30, 2014)

Just read this whole thread while stuck in the airport. Love this build. Getting ready to do my '14 screw after Santa brings me some new toys. Every build I look at though gives me different ideas. It's like a crack house here.


----------



## Gomer Pilot (Nov 30, 2014)

Max - There wasn't really room to do what he wanted behind the seats, so Milo moved the amp rack to the bed.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Yup. Going in the bed.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Test fitting in the bed. Remarkably, everything still fits.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

that looks so good!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

That's hot **** right there man !


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks guys. Now I have to actually wire the amps up. :/


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*RAPTOR'S UNITE!*​
Bad ass my friend.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Mike!!!


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

MiloX said:


> Test fitting in the bed. Remarkably, everything still fits.






Bravo man!! Looks incredible.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Lol. Awesome.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Sub box in.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

damn thats a lot of firepower!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Quad elite 8's.
That's going to be a fun back seat!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah it is!


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

HOLYMOTHEROFGODTHISTRUCKISLOUD.


----------



## Gomer Pilot (Nov 30, 2014)

MiloX said:


> HOLYMOTHEROFGODTHISTRUCKISLOUD.


Awesome.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

:coolgleamA: cool bro. really wish I could hear it.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

So it's ALIVE!


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

How do you like the kids in the sails? Are they full range drivers or do you have tweets also?


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Noooo! Get the Kids out of the Sails! 

Last time I heard 4 8's was 8W6's isobaric in a fiberglass JL box in an audio shop - and I had the same reaction! (Less the truck, of course.)
Rock On!


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh man, too much to drink tonight. I meant mids. SMH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

It's ALIVE!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Aghhhhhh **** ! This is exciting !


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

lol. If I could put my kids in the sails, I would sometimes. 

I haven't really had enough time to critically listen, to be honest. From the hour or so I got in tonight I think they are as transparent as I remember them being when I first heard them in Randall K's home audio speakers. 

They get stupid low. Really stupid low. And I am not missing tweeters one bit. 

The chimes on Josie are as crisp as you expect them to be. The shaker in Spanish Harlem is just as John Henry describes. No need for tweeters. Seriously. These drivers deliver the top end sparkle with ease. 

I have decent imaging right now. A fairly solid center. Not as tight as I would like, but it will get there. (It's about 8-10" in diameter just under rear-view mirror). 

Midbass response is OK. The 162GT's are no 172's. With some more xover and EQing I can make them work. At least for SBN. Remember, I was running the GT's as midrange in the G. 

I'd love to see PG make a serious paper cone (or other lightweight material)MB that can keep up with the A3's. 

Even though I say all of that, I think one of my next projects is to create some sexy bookshelf speakers out of a pair of A3's and my 172's... If I can't figure out a way to get the big Dyns in the raptor. 

I am sure I will have more to add as the weekend progresses.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

It's ALIVE!!!! Lol. After 18 months it's finally alive!!!!


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Very nice work sir!

I'm considering picking up a pair of the Elite's after reading this thread, the only thing I find a little puzzling is how the crossovers on the front and sub channel can't be defeated on the .5, unless I'm missing something...

Anyhow, keep up the progress and keep the update coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

You can definitely set the xovers to flat. Which pretty much defeats the point of having xovers.


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

We want to hear about your impression on the 4 audiomobile 8's...


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Did you remove the plumbing for the defrost vent or modify it to fit the mid in the sail? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

The subs are very smooth. I have not had an opportunity to really wang on them yet. Most of my listening was done after 9PM in my driveway. One thing I am not used to is having subs in the same space as the listener. So I need to work on getting the levels right and getting them more up front.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I did remove the defrost vent. Was very easy to do and will be very easy to replace should I need to.


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

My 05' will be easy to remove also, but I would like to find a way to keep it/modify it AND put my scans in the sail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Which scans?


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

10f full range


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Nice speakers.


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

I like them a good deal. Problem is finding a tweet to mate with them. Can't decide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

MiloX said:


> HOLYMOTHEROFGODTHISTRUCKISLOUD.


That should be the point of any ugraded car audio system that has more power and speakers than the stock system!


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

MiloX said:


> You can definitely set the xovers to flat. Which pretty much defeats the point of having xovers.


Thanks for the reply.

Looking at the PG manual online, it looks as though the crossover switch applies to the rear channels only? The switch is located in the ""REAR" section of the endplate, and the switch explanation is shown under "REAR CONFIG" section of the manual. Seems quite confusing...?


I don't want to derail your thread, but not too many people are running these amps. Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Gomer Pilot (Nov 30, 2014)

Judging from that picture, it would appear that the fronts are always crossed high pass and that the switch does indeed only apply to the rears.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

aholland1198 said:


> I like them a good deal. Problem is finding a tweet to mate with them. Can't decide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The Scan D3004 illuminator: https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...luminator-d3004/6020-00-tweeter-textile-dome/

or the Vifa NE25: https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/vifa-soft-dome-tweeters/vifa-ne25vts-04-1-silk-dome-tweeter/

Both of these should be an excellent fit. The Scans would be my preference (and what I selected to pair with the 10f fullrange) but the Vifa's also offer excellent performance and are considerably less expensive.

I'm installing the Scan 10f/8414-G along with the Scan D3004/6020-00 in my wife's vehicle. Should be an excellent combination.




Milo-

Awesome work bro. Looks fantastic!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

SQRam- just referred your question to Jeff Smith at AAMP. Hopefully he will reply soon.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I can tell you that I have no issues with low freqs playing with the setting at flat. I am bridged to they Dyn 162s on the .5


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Broke out the RTA today. Here's the first graph. No sub.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

And after a bit of tweaking got the left and right sides pretty close


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

And here's the final output all speakers on. Sub is still a bit hot. 

Will play more after work tomorrow and over weekend.


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Newer f150, but funny how close our raw RTA results are.


----------



## CarAudioChris (Dec 19, 2014)

subbed.. I want to sound deaden my car so bad like this... Race car or Car audio... damn what a tough decision!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice graph!


----------



## dawaro (Jul 22, 2015)

I may have missed it earlier in the thread but do you have dimensions on the sub enclosure or its volume?

Very nice build.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

What ever happened to build ? He's been gone while


----------

